# Running 13500 BTU A/C With Honda 2200i



## jamoody (Jun 21, 2019)

I've investigated here and elsewhere the possibility of running my RV's 13500 BTU air conditioner using a single Honda 2200i generator. Most reports recommended using a hard-start capacitor which I don't currently have. I thought I'd just give it a try and to my surprise the compressor kicked on, though it did take around 5 seconds, and started cooling without the generator overload light coming on.

The generator specs are marginal for this A/C but are within limits:
* Honda 2200i, 2200W starting, 1800W running
* Dometic Airxcel 48253c969 (aka Mach 3), 13500 BTU,1650W-1900W depending on conditions.

In case these A/C details makes sense to anyone:
1650W - Cooling A.R.I. Standard Conditioning 80º F.DB/67º F.WB Indoor, 95º F.DB Outdoor at 115VAC
1900W - Cooling A.R.I. Standard Conditioning 95º F.DB/71º F.WB Indoor, 115º F.DB Outdoor at 103.5VAC

My question is - if there is a repeated overload condition will this hurt either the generator or the A/C compressor, or will it just not cool?


----------



## Rossum Possum (Jul 21, 2019)

At the very least, you will overheat the generator. You never want to go over the manufacturers rated watt range for any reason.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Steady state running any piece of equipment at or near it's Max is asking for early failure. Your AC probably needs 2500W starting and 1200W running. Starting an electric motor with a reduced voltage causes higher current in order to develop the required power. Higher current can cause winding damage. A hard start capacitor can only help a marginal situation. You need a bigger genset. JMHO.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

I'd agree. A second generator in parallel would probably make this a non-issue. Or, to keep the budget in-check, the Harbor Freight Predator 3500W inverter might get you there, for about $650 with a coupon/sale. 

The EU2200i can be paralleled with later models of the EU2000i, I'm using a HF parallel kit ($50), it works great with my 2000i's. A used 2000i would be cheaper than a new 2200i, of course. 

Another consideration is that the first compressor start is often the easiest. But for subsequent starts, there is still residual pressure in the system, so it's more difficult to get the compressor turning. 

It sounds like you're *right* on the edge now, and probably being tough on the compressor motor windings, if it's taking 5 seconds to get going. Higher ambient temperatures, higher elevations, and subsequent starts, each of those will make the situation harder, and less successful.


----------

